# Employer claiming tax back on tuition fees



## Dee101 (16 Sep 2010)

Hi all

Just checking this for someone - if an employer pays tuition fees for an employee what percent can they claim back on tax? I know its 20% for the normal joe soap but I as far as I know employers can claim back more?


----------



## DB74 (17 Sep 2010)

It's treated as a normal expense so 12.5% tax relief for a company and marginal (top) tax rate +PRSI & Levies for a sole trader


----------



## taipan (16 Nov 2010)

Thanks DB74.

I rang the reveune and they told me that there is no tax relief for an employer paying college fees for an employee even if it is an approved course. Can someone confirm please????


----------



## DesignA (16 Nov 2010)

I am wondering like the last post if an employer can can claim back tax?


----------



## guerngirl (24 Nov 2010)

can a person working and paying their own tuition fees claim tax back on the amount paid for the night course?


----------

